# Unboxing the Hardware, Pt 2: Ram Cakes



## Dragoneer (Jul 22, 2008)

My day started oddly today when a Canadian Goose decided to attack my car, and wouldn't let me out of the parking lot for ten minutes. If it's not DHL cockblocking the server it's Mother Nature trying to keep the man down. Luckily, it got somewhat better when I got a nice fat package on the way home later. 





What's 6x4xAWESOME? 24GB of server RAM, that's what. I kind of ripped open the box on this one like a giddy school girl and forgot to take more pics.​


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 22, 2008)

Yay 

So all that's left is the server itself?

Can't wait xD


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 22, 2008)

Greenbunny45 said:


> So all that's left is the server itself?


This is actually upgrades for our DB server.  As I said before, if we had money to spare we'd upgrade other server parts.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome!!! That means FA should hopefully be up this week


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 22, 2008)

Mmm.  Those are some delicious-looking chips.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 22, 2008)

woot, out of curiosity, how many parts will you make? As in pics.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh, nice choice in brand at that.

Out of my own curiosity, are you a goverment or military employee or contractor?  Just asking, seeing as how you move often and you are currently located about 20 miles from Washington DC, and that temporary parking/pass on your dash kind of gives it away.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 22, 2008)

kusanagi-sama said:


> Oh, nice choice in brand at that.


We like the Kingston. 


kusanagi-sama said:


> Out of my own curiosity, are you a goverment or military employee or contractor?  Just asking, seeing as how you move often and you are currently located about 20 miles from Washington DC, and that temporary parking/pass on your dash kind of gives it away.


Uh, something like that. Hrmm... Maybe that explains the KGB Canadian goose that was trying to delay me from getting to work on time today.

_"I'm not your duck, buddeh."
_


----------



## Arrow Tibbs (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm not your guy, duck.


----------



## KMakato (Jul 22, 2008)

@Dragoneer: why does it look like there's a metric ton of shiny stone thingies on the hood of your car?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 22, 2008)

KMakato said:


> @Dragoneer: why does it look like there's a metric ton of shiny stone thingies on the hood of your car?


It's just dew.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 22, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> We like the Kingston.
> 
> Uh, something like that. Hrmm... Maybe that explains the KGB




He's clearly German.

He's goose-stepping. :3


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 22, 2008)

So you didn't get it just for the color?


----------



## Artie (Jul 22, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> It's just dew.



Obligatory http://dew.ytmnd.com


----------



## KMakato (Jul 23, 2008)

Artie said:


> Obligatory http://dew.ytmnd.com


? lolwut


----------



## wildrider (Jul 23, 2008)

RAM Cakes?  Sound delicious!


----------



## scruffywolf (Jul 23, 2008)

so, 24  1gig sticks? why not 12 2gig sticks? so thers 12 more spots for upgrades later?  unless theres like.. unlimited room for ram in servers.. haha 

just kinda curious cuz the 2 gig sticks by my house only cost like $30 more then the 1 gig sticks >___>


----------



## Magnus (Jul 23, 2008)

Kingston D: what happened to our lovely GEIL?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 23, 2008)

scruffywolf said:


> so, 24  1gig sticks? why not 12 2gig sticks? so thers 12 more spots for upgrades later?  unless theres like.. unlimited room for ram in servers.. haha


No, that's 12 2GB sticks.


----------

